
Polite Is the New Rude - bitops
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2013/03/civil_society_30_polite_is_the.php
======
zwieback
I'm glad to see commenters generally disagree. If you can't tell the
difference between polite and rude maybe you need some disruption.

